# sargent surf



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

has anyone been down to sargent beach? if so how was the water? think I might go and see if I can get on some bulls


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Hang a left instead at the intersection and go over to the Freeport Jetty. They are hauling big bull reds and black drum out of the channel and Gulf by the dozens. No....I have no idea if they are tagging, releasing, eating, or ???? Everyone who drives by my fishing spot at the Freeport Pier mentions the large amounts of bulls currently being taken at the jetties.


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

ok thanks man. I will try and get that way


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Last Sunday the water was dirty and the current was rough. I still managed to land 3 bulls. 

Good luck/!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Oscar is the weeds gone?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

just got back , didn't fish the surf, but water is really dirty to prob.1/2 mi. out. surf is sloppy, no real wave sets.


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks for the update guys. im going to be down there Wednesday


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

well I didn't go today... sad day with no fishing lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Those big black drum should be gathering in the deep holes along the ICW just about now!!!


----------



## Retired Hazmat (Jul 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Those big black drum should be gathering in the deep holes along the ICW just about now!!!


I know that on Monday 11/11 we caught several with the biggest being 33 lbs.


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

nice pic. im debating on going sunday or going duck huntin.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice fish RH!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, its time to break out the Crabs and fish the ICW.


----------



## SmTx (Apr 7, 2011)

We tore the bull reds up in the ICW saturday on cut mullet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Tell me Where SmTx? Sargent?


----------



## SmTx (Apr 7, 2011)

Yep


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

Retired Hazmat said:


> I know that on Monday 11/11 we caught several with the biggest being 33 lbs.


 I sure hope you released that worm ridden beast!


----------



## Retired Hazmat (Jul 31, 2011)

madbayrunner said:


> I sure hope you released that worm ridden beast!


Oh yes, All drum were CPR'ed. Caught, Photo, Released.
Howard.


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

I went Thursday 11/21/13 but could not find bait. but im off until December 2 so I will be back out there


----------

